# What year is this and should i sell it



## Spence36 (Jan 1, 2012)

It has flat braces and the small fenders rides great all og great bike all og paint !! Love the red bc model year ? Thinking of keeping it might sell it


----------



## ratina (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow thats nice! I would have a hard time selling that one!


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 1, 2012)

Sigh, man it's bikes just like this that make me wish these things were in my price range.


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 1, 2012)

I know i cant sell it rides great also and i havent even worked on it >>> check this thing out its killer also  like a 9.5 condition !!


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 1, 2012)

talewinds said:


> sigh, man it's bikes just like this that make me wish these things were in my price range.




its so rad i love the red im thinking rebuild the hubbs crank and ride the heck out of it


----------



## ratina (Jan 1, 2012)

Spence36 said:


> its so rad i love the red im thinking rebuild the hubbs crank and ride the heck out of it




Thats exactly what I would do


----------



## Dave K (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow that bike is "it"

Clean it up and ride it


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 1, 2012)

Not only would I keep it but id do photo shoots..clean..grease it...store it ...and when its cold outside....well id tell the mrs if she has a problem with the bike under our covers....she knows where the door is at!.....


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, those are both great bikes - love that ladies Ranger.  The Henderson looks mid-late 30's?  There's nothing like great original paint - I'd keep 'em.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 2, 2012)

*Henderson*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, The Henderson Is Awsome ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, A Keeper ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 6, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Wow, those are both great bikes - love that ladies Ranger.  The Henderson looks mid-late 30's?  There's nothing like great original paint - I'd keep 'em.




Ranger forsale


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Ranger*

The ranger has gotta go if anybody wants  it I have an offer at 1050 anyone else want to give it a shot???


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 8, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Wow, those are both great bikes - love that ladies Ranger.  The Henderson looks mid-late 30's?  There's nothing like great original paint - I'd keep 'em.




Ladies forsale open for offers!!


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 9, 2012)

*Henderson/Schwinn built*

Your Henderson looks to be about 36-38. Not real sure, as it differs some from a straight up Schwinn. Great looking bike, a keeper in my book.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 12, 2012)

*Have the same Henderson*

I have the same Henderson in blue, mine is a '38.  From what I can determine from the Schwinn catalogs they made these BC's with the larger tank only two years '37 (model C107) and '38 (model BC117, came also as smaller 16" frame #116 or 18" tall frame #118), look for half moon cutouts on the underside of the tank on the '38's.  I think '37's had flat style fender braces.  Plus '37's had the Delta horn/light combo on the front fender with a clamp on bar button, whereas '38 had an aluminum torpedo light (both shown in the catalogs) so yours is unique without any light.  Ride On...

GenuineRides


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 13, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Sigh, man it's bikes just like this that make me wish these things were in my price range.




ill see you this weekend and we will talk about price my brotha


----------

